# Cold Smoked Jerky



## uncle eddie (Mar 29, 2018)

I never really had the will to make 100% smoked jerky in my MES40, but I will eat all you give to me.  I always make my jerky in an Open Country forced air dehydrator.

My last batch was eye of round and I took a 1/3 of it and loaded up a cookie cooling tray and popped it in my MES40 with a little hickory in my AMNPS to try to cold smoke my finished jerky.  It was 50F outside when I did this and I made chewy-jerky for this batch in my Open Country dehydrator (as opposed to crunchier drier jerky)  An hour and a half in the smoke later, the results were pretty good...I actually think maybe an hour of smoke might be better.

We'll check it again in the morning and I will get the families opinion this weekend.

Loaded up and ready to smoke







Thin blue smoke






After smoking and two samples tested


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 29, 2018)

I love smoker eye of round jerky.  Im making some right now on my ECB/w Gen.1


----------



## motocrash (Mar 29, 2018)

Good looking stuff:)


----------



## motocrash (Mar 29, 2018)

Saw this on the site.Great one!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 29, 2018)

Sorry about the above post.It wasn't meant for here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks real good!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks real good!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 30, 2018)

End Result: I am hooked on cold smoked dehydrator-made jerky now.  It tastes about the same as 100% smoked jerky with the added convenience of using the forced air dehydrator to make the jerky easily.  Since it is made with cure and marinate, I am sure I can "cold" smoke the finished dehydrator jerky through the summer as well.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2018)

Does look good. I may need to dig out my dehydrator and give that a try.


----------



## nanuk (Apr 15, 2018)

So, just to be clear, you dry it first, THEN smoke it for an hour?


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 18, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Saw this on the site.Great one!



If you own a Tesla, and it breeds with a Prius, the offspring would be an Edison if male, or a Ge if a Female. :rolleyes:


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 18, 2018)

nanuk said:


> So, just to be clear, you dry it first, THEN smoke it for an hour?



Correct...make the jerky as normal.  Then I put it in the smoker (no heat) and use my AMNPS to smoke it.


----------



## nanuk (Apr 18, 2018)

I recently purchased a dehydrator and a MES clone.
Ima trying this when the snow melts!


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 19, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> Correct...make the jerky as normal.  Then I put it in the smoker (no heat) and use my AMNPS to smoke it.



I'll Tri it that way. But I've always smoked, then dried.


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 25, 2018)

I need to try smoking my jerky.  never did it.  anyone try smoking before the marinate?  just curious what the difference might be.


----------

